# YBA Fuse



## Cinch (Nov 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the fuse specs for a '68 pre baby-bumper YBA fuse? I know it's 3 amps and likely slo-blo... looking for the sizing specs - thanks for any info!!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Standard fuse size (for older amps) is 1&1/4 x 1//4 inch. Some newer stuff uses 5x20mm which are commonly called mini fuses.


----------

